# H. Upmann Super Fuerte Toro Cigar Review - Amazing smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Caught this as a cigar of the week at JR, blew me away. Not a big fan of Upmann, but this cigar had a flawless burn, good draw, and the flavor of ...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann Super Fuerte Toro Cigar Review - Amazing smoke


----------

